# Aloe Vera question



## Seiryu (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I decided I'm going to try some of the Aloe vera with Thor (leopard tortoise).

What should he or can he eat out of it? Should I "skin" one of the leaves and just moosh up the inside of it? Or is the skin ok to eat too? He's only 10-11 months old, so the skin might be tough I think anyways.

Or any recommendations on doing it, thanks.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 9, 2010)

I planted a small aloe vera in my Russian pen a couple years ago. They just bite off pieces whenever they feel like it. The plant is still there and they never seem to take any more than two or three bites at a time, then they move on. I haven't seen that the outer part is tough.


----------



## GBtortoises (Feb 9, 2010)

I've offered most of my adult Testudo species aloe before. Most don't seem very interested in it. I've seen a few bites out of it occasionally. Nothing like they devour cactus pads! It doesn't appear that the outer part of the plant is any tougher than a cactus pad so maybe it's just that most tortoises don't have a preference for Aloe.


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 9, 2010)

My Russian hatchling LOVES aloe!! Then again he seems to love anything I give him  Definitely not a picky eater!!
I agree with Yvonne though, the outer part does not seem tough. He had no problem biting into it.


----------



## stells (Feb 9, 2010)

Have you ever tasted it... its foul... really bitter....

None of mine go for it... if they do like it don't feed to often as it can make the stools very loose...


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 9, 2010)

Aww it is? I kind of want to try it...I always imagined it tasting juicy and like a cactus 
Nelson has only had a tiny piece twice in his life, so it's definitely a very rare treat!


----------



## stells (Feb 9, 2010)

Its kinda like getting hairspray in your mouth....


----------



## Seiryu (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks guys. Ya this is a medium sized Aloe plant. Each stem, leaf, whatever you want to call it is like 12-15" long and 2-3" thick. So no way he could just nibble here and there lol.

I cut off a small piece and then chopped it up with the aloe juice. Not sure if he ate any, but it was definitely walked upon, so he at least sniffed it.

And ya, he rarely gets any fruits or things of the like very often. Maybe once or twice a month and it's maybe 20-30% of his meal that day. I just like to try new things with him.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 9, 2010)

stells said:


> Have you ever tasted it... its foul... really bitter....
> 
> None of mine go for it... if they do like it don't feed to often as it can make the stools very loose...



All of a sudden I have this vision of Kelly tasting each and every bit of her tortoise's food...humm-m-m-m


----------



## GBtortoises (Feb 9, 2010)

"Have you ever tasted it... its foul... really bitter...."

LOL! Hey Kelly, thanks for sparing me the agony, now I know better than to try it!

Would you mind trying some stinging nettle next and let me know how that tastes?


----------



## Greg T (Feb 9, 2010)

My leopards eat it like candy. I planted one in their pen and they promptly ate it to the ground. Now I'll throw a leaf or two in there occasionally as a treat. Unfortunately, it does really loosen the stool!


----------



## dmmj (Feb 9, 2010)

It begs the question how does one get hairspray in their mouth?


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 10, 2010)

dmmj said:


> It begs the question how does one get hairspray in their mouth?



You are obviously a boy


----------

